# The Food Thread!



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm looking for some new healthy foods to try, so I thought I'd make a thread where we could all share.

Some of my favorites:
Strawberries
Cranberry and nut trail mix
Fruit and yogurt parfait


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

*Complex carbohydrates* that I often like to eat:
Whole wheat pasta/bread.
Whole grain cereals.
Grilled/boiled/baked potato.
Oatmeal (very highly recommended for its soluble fiber).

*Protein* (recommended especially for those who work out):
Grilled chicken breast.
Char-grilled lean steak.
Grilled fish fillet.
Beef jerky.
Protein bars/shakes (to be had before/after workout sessions).

All kinds of vegetables (try to minimize corn, carrot, legume intake).


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

eat/drink your greens daily no matter what!


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

oh also, may i introduce this superstar called BUCKWHEAT. Great fuel. lotsa fibre. Brilliant to switch it up from oats. Gluten free too.

WHFoods: Buckwheat

get it raw if you can :]


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm not a big morning eater so I always make a smoothie for breakfast and drink it on my way to work:
1 cup frozen berries
1/2 banana
1/4 cup coconut milk
1/3 cup plain yogurt

I disovered *sprouted brown rice *recently and I love it.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Miso soup with tons of spinach and some tofu;
Edamame - I get the shelled, frozen ones from Trader Joe's and mix it in my soups and low-fat stir-frys;
Whole wheat bread with some natural peanut butter and sliced banana;
Cottage cheese with fruit;
Stir-frys in general - I use very little fat in mine and use a lot of veggies and tend to use chicken breast or tofu for protein;
Boiled eggs;
Light soups - I typically make Asian-flavored ones, and they are flavorful yet healthy, too;
Other whole grains like brown and black rice, whole barley, farro, and whole wheat pastas;
Unsweetened almond milk.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Healthiest food there is... * fish you catch yourself!*

A) You're outdoors having fun... very healthy.

B) If you fish outside of big cities, and eat the right sort of fish, their toxins are low/non-existent. Plus their fats are the good sort, Omega-3's while being a great source of protein.

C) Fish pairs well with all sorts of vegetables that are healthy!


Another good one is *brown rice* !!!! It takes a long-time to cook brown rice, so the proper way to do it is to cook a large batch in the oven. Then you use that rice throughout the week in various ways... salads, meals... I've even turned it into a risotto before by some miracle of culinary magic that I could probably never duplicate.

Go to *15:30* on this video for instructions on nutrition and how to cook.






-----------------------

I also suggest the Alton Brown diet. His diet focuses on healthy foods, while eliminating bad carbs, focusing on good carbs. He also focuses on foods that are high in anti-oxidents, which sets his diet apart from others... he puts you on a broccoli regemine, plus other foods with anti-oxidents. I followed that diet for a week and felt amazing. The only limiting factor was it's cost... fresher non-processed foods are a little pricier usually and take more time to prepare.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

My most recent obsession is apricots. Kale is really good in "kale chip" form (Google if you don't know what I'm talking about). Chickpeas. Seconding oats.


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 14, 2011)

I just picked up some sprouted beans from costco. They're super tasty. I made a bean salad with a honey, olive oil, red wine vinegar, and dijon mustard. I also have started putting flax into my smoothies. I recently redisovered my love for steel cut oats made with coconut milk. Delightful and you don't need to use much coconut milk. I haven't been very health conscious in the last year and I recently found out my cholesteral is a little high - I can't say I'm surprised but I'm eating as many super-foods as I can before my appointment in a couple of months.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

One of my favorite things is fresh tomatoes and garlic with olive oil. I've eaten as much as 6 cloves of raw garlic in one night. My father is Italian, so I grew up eating the stuff.

Keeps away vampires, too. And pretty much anyone who might have tried to get close to me...


----------



## Powder monkey (Jun 1, 2012)

One of the things I miss about living in Kentucky was my garden. It was 80% tomatoes, and no sooner would they ripen and I'd pick them, they'd be eaten and nothing tastes better than a garden grown tomato. Cut them in half, a drizzle of olive oil and balsamic vinegar has been my favourite lately.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's all my go to recipes:

For breakfast I usually have oatmeal. I soak the oats over night in a jar (I like it better this way - I eat it cold) as well as some walnuts (they taste better soaked). Then I add a packet of stevia, some sea salt, cinnamon and sliced strawberries. Sometimes I'll add unsweetened cocoa powder too but it's good just plain like that too. I love oatmeal.

Other version of oatmeal is some canned pumpkin and cinnamon, stevia, sea salt - sort of tastes like pumpkin pie. It's yummy but the strawberry one is my favorite.

I can't eat tomatoes or tomato sauce (they make me sick and not good for me personally anyway) so I've come up with another sauce using canned pumpkin which I actually like even better than tomato sauce. It's just some canned pumpkin, olive oil, basil, 2 raw, crushed garlic cloves (I love garlic - I eat this raw for health benefits), sauteed chopped onion (not too much), lemon juice, sea salt. Mix it up and then I serve it over brown rice pasta. What I like about it is it's very creamy so it tastes like I'm eating cheese even though I'm not (I can't eat most dairy and try to avoid it most days in general).

I also love making fresh pesto and it couldn't be easier. Just 1/2 cup fresh basil leaves, olive oil, 1/4 cup nuts (I use walnuts), 2 garlic cloves, sea salt - mix in food processor and it's done. I serve that over brown rice pasta as well. I've also made a sauce without the basil and just added more garlic cloves (did I mention I LOVE garlic?) and I think I might even like that better. I've added like 10 cloves at one time though and it was REALLY spicy but really good. I usually do 4 or 5 when I'm making that. Mix it over brown rice pasta.

I attempted to make black bean burgers once but I liked how the mixture tasted cold much better served in kale wraps so this is what I do for that - Mashed black beans, some chopped onion, chopped cucumber and/or grapes (not too much), lemon juice, 2 cloves crushed garlic, sea salt, curry powder, basil, olive oil. Mix together. You can form these into patties to make black bean burgers or just eat them on kale wraps like I do. They're delicious.

For snacks/desserts I like making:

sliced cucumbers with olive oil and lemon juice sprinkled with basil and some sea salt.

Raw cookie dough bites | A Dash of Compassion - These are really good except I use 100% pure maple syrup instead of agave nectar and I also add some raw almond butter (no salt added) to make it stickier so I don't have to add as much maple syrup. They are very easy to make and very good. Don't even need the chocolate chips.

This - Last Bite | These brownies have a surprise ingredient - KansasCity.com - came out good. I used maple syrup instead, and olive oil instead. I also added some oat flour and walnuts. Tasted, looked and smelled just like normal brownies. I already posted this in another thread. Also this:

Three-Ingredient Chocolate Bars -I added sea salt and sliced strawberries. Came out good - tastes like chocolate. 

Healthy ice pops - if you have a juicer of food processor just do whatever fruit combo you want and add some stevia or whatever sweetener if you want and freeze. Easy.


Recipe for turkey burger:

Chopped onion, zucchini, mushrooms.
Curry, sea salt, basil.
Add some chopped turkey meat.
Form into mold. Use spatula to transfer to pan.

I substitute a fried egg for cheese and use pesto instead of some other sauce. I put that over the burger once it's done. Add a sliced tomato, then the egg. I serve it over spinach leaves and sprinkle some on top as well. Done. I don't make this for myself but my husband likes it a lot.

I'd also like to try making a homemade pizza soon. Will let you know how that turns out.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

These are good. I made them last night for my husband - sweet and salty and I don't even like yams but I loved these ...so maybe I do.

Baked Yam Fries

Do not remove skin but scrub and wash 1 Yam. 
Cut into strips.
Coat in olive oil.
Coat baking sheet in olive oil.
Spread yam strips on baking sheet (space them well) and sprinkle with sea salt and curry or other seasonings if you wish.
Bake on 425 for 25 minutes.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

My go to veggies are broccoli, carrots, and kale. I like to saute the kale, its good plain or to put on burritos.

A nice recipe that I just made up today for burritos:
An avocado, a tomato, some lime juice, garlic, salt and pepper. Mash up the avocado, chunk up the tomato(have some on the side), and add the rest. Slice up an onion and cook(covered) in some olive oil with salt and pepper. Once the onion is mostly done add some kale and take off heat. Either cook up some chicken to your taste or open a can of chicken, I did a can since its quick. Get a tortilla you like, some fat free refried beans, and some black beans. Also some greek yogurt as sour cream.

Tortilla+chicken+onions+the 2 beans+guac+yogurt+kale=awesome

It took me about 30 minutes to prep everything. Go light on the oil when cooking the onions or chicken and it'll be an overall healthy dish. If you run low on chicken and have some jerky around that works too. Btw having the 2 varietys of beans is for adding texture, you don't have to use 2 if you don't want.


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Asparagus, salmon, chicken, udon noodles, brown rice, greek yoghurt


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

apples,brocolli,bananas with peanut butter on them


----------



## Unus (May 24, 2012)

Medjool dates 
Stick of celery with peanut butter 
Cubes of watermelon 
Slice of komato (brown tomato), buffalo mozzarella, fresh basil, drizzle each of balsamic vinegar and extra virgin olive oil 
Pummelo


----------

